# BOGOF!



## benz (10 March 2017)

Soooo....I'm a groom for a family and they recently purchased a gorgeous RID mare in Ireland. Being suspicious of her ever growing belly I ask vet to have a feel yesterday and he has confirmed she is in foal with not long to go (although he cant give a more precise timescale than 'soon').

By the look of her I'd say weve got about 3 months but I'm not an expert by any means, my only experience being another irish bogof a few years ago! Belly is getting low and slightly  v shaped and milk vein is showing.

My boss wants her foaling at home, I know she has foaled before. Shes 10 years old and in good health. Our vet says it will likely be fine. I'm quite nervous! Does anyone have any advice for me? Specifically I need to know the following:

- Recommendations for a suitable fencing. Ideally temporary fencing as horses change fields every year. There is also a ditch so needs to be fenced well.
- The only stud feed I can find locally is the mole valley stud cubes are these ok?
- would a box 12x18ft be ok for a 16.1hh RID mare and foal? I can open it out to 12x24 but then we will be down a stable and will have to sell/loan/put on livery another horse.
- Is straw the best bedding? We usually use equinola is that too short?
- What about keeping an eye on her? Any recommendations for stable cameras? 
- should I contact previous owners? I imagine they will just deny all knowledge so is there much point? If i do what do i say?
- how do I refrain from panicking?!

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## legend22 (10 March 2017)

Don't know if you can still get it but 'From foal to 4 years' is a good book with lots of info on foaling. 
Common sense is the main thing! Generally always foal mine in, but having said that, did have one 'surprise' us and she foaled in the field with no problems. I just like them in in case weather changes suddenly, you need good lighting etc.
Have always foaled down on straw. Keep a nice clean bed!
I wouldn't use electric fencing with a foal.
Do you have a more experienced friend / someone who has seen a few foaling to come and 'assist' / reassure when she does start? Keep in touch with your vets to....its what their there for. good luck!


----------



## Equi (10 March 2017)

Breathe! 

If the belly is dropping you're not likely to get three months, more like one tops. 

*The stall is perfectly fine as is. 
*Use normal straw. 
*Any stud feed will be fine it's just the calcium and protein the mare needs at the Mo. 
*If there is one smaller paddock with a safe fence use that - could be pretty costly to build an entire new paddock. Electric fencing is not recommended. 
*you can buy wireless cameras for the stall but depends on how far away your wifi router is and how thick the walls are. Wired cameras are much more reliable - you'll need cable, a DVR box (it's cheaper if you get one that doesn't record) and a wide angle camera. 

The best advice I can give you is to get on YouTube and watched 5000 videos of foaling including the distocia ones.


----------



## benz (10 March 2017)

Hi thanks so much, trying stay calm 

To answer questions above:
- dont have anyone super experienced in foaling unfortunately, have lots of cattle farmers on hand if thats any good??
- we dont have any suitable fencing, its all sheep fencing and electric so really need to get that sorted asap.

I have the book from foal to full grown from when i had the last surprise foal but cant remember if theres much in actual foaling there. Will have a look for that book and at YouTube videos although i did that last time and scared myself to death. As it was i missed the actual foaling by minutes and mare did everything herself (thankfully!)


----------



## Equi (10 March 2017)

As long as mare is not one to try playing with fences I think it will be okay. Just don't put horses on the other side to distract them. Sometimes you have to work with what your given - it's not like you planned this 

Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2017)

I'm sure cattle farmers could help, except you don't pull foals as hard as calves.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 March 2017)

benz said:



			Hi thanks so much, trying stay calm 

&#8230;&#8230;..
- we dont have any suitable fencing, its all sheep fencing and electric so really need to get that sorted asap.

&#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

By 'sheep-fencing and electric' do you mean electrified sheep netting?

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 March 2017)

Electric tape is fine for a foal - as long as Mum knows it.  Any decent mare will herd foal away from it for a few days - then leave it to find out.  But NOT electric rope (it won' break until it's done damage.

As soon as a mare is in labour, wait for the water to break.  Within 10 minutes you SHOULD have two feet and a nose.  If you haven't call the vet (although you'll probably have delivered it by the time vet arrives.)  I have a video of a relatively easy foaling - though he WAS a big boy and the mare stopped trying fast.  Always pull one leg and then the other, in line with her pushes.   Listen to my blithering - I had two staff members there who'd never seen a foaling.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cavYZIlyc


----------



## benz (12 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			By 'sheep-fencing and electric' do you mean electrified sheep netting?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i meant standard stock fencing with posts, netting and barbed wire, then i run electric tape inside to stop horses ripping rugs. Unfortunately mum to be is a bit naughty with fences and will jump out if she wants. I have put plastic posts in and tape on highest point and so far she has stayed in, but she is an irish hunter so I'm not convinced it will keep her in if she definitely wants out!

The stock fencing currently runs 2 sides of the field, then 1 side has a hedge with ditch on other side, bottom of field has ditch on field side with hedge on other. Im very concerned about the ditch.

We are under a natural england stewardship scheme so restricted on fencing options, hence why i need temporary fencing. Cant put a permanent fence onside of ditch as need access for cleaning out ditch.

My boss is relaxed about it but I'm a bit of  a worrier when it comes to horses!

Thank you Janetgeorge i will study the video. Funnily enough my boss was on about breeding from her in the future and i mentioned your Archie!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 March 2017)

Sadly, Archie isn't mine - though I have a nice young son of his.  I'd be very worried about ditch if she's foaling in that field and might be missed.  I HAVE had a mare foal right next to a fence - foal on one side and mare on other.  Luckily we found it before foal panicked .


----------



## benz (15 June 2017)

Hi all just wanted to update with the news foal was born Tuesday early morning, luckily mum gave me all the signs she was imminent so despite no known covering date I was ready and stayed up only 2 nights on foal watch thankfully! She did it all herself no issues has a strapping colt looks exactly like her  does anyone know if there's a way to guess at potential dad (as in breed not specific horse!) for such a young foal? I'm guessing not though. The only issue we had is she lost colostrum a couple of days before foaling so had to get some frozen, just waiting on blood test for ig levels now. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## chillipup (15 June 2017)

Well done and congratulations but come on benz, you know the score.....Photos please, the more the merrier


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (15 June 2017)

So glad all is well! I think you might struggle regarding dad, unless you can squeeze some info from her previous owners. Worth a try. As Chillipup says ... can we have some pics over on the 2017 Foals thread? Please? pretty please?


----------



## benz (18 June 2017)

Apologies for late reply and lack of pics so far! Have just updated the foals 2017 thread 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...6-2017-Foals&p=13574267&posted=1#post13574267


----------

